# Organic 4 Acres in Mountains of Puerto Rico For Sale



## Mallard Farm

We have a piece of heaven on earth. We are selling our beloved farm. It is 1800' above sea level with a gorgeous view of the North West side of the Island with lots of wind, perfect for living off the grid. There are lots of trees for enjoying tropical weather all year long. Large mango and avocado trees producing fruit. Purple bananas, yellow bananas, plantains, pana growing all over the farm. Various root crops native to Puerto Rico, 2 kinds of coffee. Water flows cool from the top of the mountain. Outside rustic kitchen and shower can be left or removed. Active honey bee boxes. Very quiet, farm has been sitting untouched for 18 years. Several wonderful spots for building your home. Nice long drive awaiting pavement. We have over 70 pictures showing the beauty this farm offers. Please contact us for more information and pictures. The farm is being offered at 38,550. OBO. I am so sorry, I have tried to put pictures.


----------



## 91redford

Very interesting place, can Americans own land there and pass it on to the kin after death? 'cause it sounds like a little jimmy buffet dream kinda farm. I want pic's please.


----------



## Mallard Farm

Hello, send me your email so I can show you. Yes, you can leave property to kin. We are a territory of the US so most rules apply here as well. The nights are cool. This is a dream that comes true.

[email protected]


----------



## Wylie Kyote

Hi Deb. I'd love to see some pics please, here's my E-mail [email protected]

Do you know Gerrit and Patria Van der Bend? Gerrit is a computer technician.

Wylie


----------



## Mallard Farm

I'm having issues with sending photos from my phone. I'm working on putting them on photo bucket. Please be patient, it is worth it. Please continue to contact me with questions or interest in seeing photos. You may also contact via phone @ 786-212-7766.


----------



## Quelby Farms

Could I see pictures please? [email protected]


----------



## Tango

What town is the land closest too? My best friend is visiting the island right now and may be able to drive by and look. Btw, Puerto Rico is a commonwealth of the U.S. Puerto Ricans are U.S. citizens. It is not a foreign country.


----------



## Mallard Farm

Las Marias. Can call us at 786-212-7766 and we could meet them. We are here in Puerto Rico.


----------



## Tango

oh great. she was in boqueron last night. will call to see if she is interested. i'd love to live in a rural area of p.r. but got my hands full with my own homestead right now.


----------



## Mallard Farm

Tango, she is very close by.


----------



## Mallard Farm

I am in the middle of uploading the photos. I have 139 photos. We want you to be able to really visualize being here. Hopefully by tonight they will be ready for viewing. I will include the link to photo bucket.


----------



## AngieM2

Mallard Farm said:


> I'm having issues with sending photos from my phone. I'm working on putting them on photo bucket. Please be patient, it is worth it. Please continue to contact me with questions or interest in seeing photos. You may also contact via phone @ 786-212-7766.



Here is how to post photos from an app:

How to upload photos from mobile devices

1.Go to the thread you want to post a pic to.
2. Click your menu button, then click reply. 
3. Type your response then click on "Attachments".
4. That will bring you to a screen where you will have to click "Add Attachment".
5. Pick from Camera, or from Gallery.
6. Pick the picture you wish to upload.
7. Then either add more photos, or click the send button.



I would love to see photos, also.


----------



## Tango

Deborah, by the time I spoke with my friend she was out of the area  she isn't looking for land but she has many friends who may be so I will tell her to pass it on once you post pics.


----------



## Mallard Farm

Thank you Tango. I have uploaded all the photos to photo bucket but can't for the life of me how to get the link copied to here. If anyone can help me I would appreciate it so much, I know everyone is patiently waiting for photos.


----------



## Mallard Farm

AngieM2
I figured out how to send link to an email address, can I send it to you and maybe you can post it. My laptop is giving me trouble.


----------



## krochetnkat

Wow. This sounds like heaven to me!


----------



## Mallard Farm

I can email you photos from photo bucket if you send me your email address.
[email protected]. I have 139 photos.


----------



## MissKitty

Thanks


----------



## Mallard Farm

MissKity, thanks they are on the way.


----------



## Mallard Farm

Here are the photos from photo bucket. Enjoy.
http://s1048.photobucket.com/user/deborah_gonzalez1/embed/slideshow/
Please let me know if this is not working. This is the first try.

As you enter to drive you are sounded by shade with Banana trees on the right and Plantains on the left. Once you pass the first curve you will like you are in another world, it is quiet and you don't see anyone only hear what God put on the land to hear. The drive has several curves and extends 600' past the avocado trees, coffee is along the drive from start to midway. On the right you will see that the area has been cleared with lots of shade trees still remaining. Beyond the trees is a small path that waters runs from the top of the hill. After a good rain you can hear it flowing. The Banana trees provide fruit all at various times so you will never be without bananas. Soon the mango tree will start producing fruit, usually done by July. The pana (bread fruit) fall all summer. There are several curves to the property giving you lots of choices to build depending if you can actually decide which gorgeous view to want to see every morning while drinking coffee. The rustic outdoor kitchen sits between the mango and about 300' from the active honey bee boxes. You can choose not to take the bees if you like but will give you lots of honey if you decide to keep them. The bees do not bother you at the shower or kitchen. The purple bananas are in their own space on the land. They are very sweet and are super in banana bread and pancakes. There are lots of good trees that can be harvested for use in house. The water is piped for the shower and kitchen, lots of pressure and cool all day. The sky is clearer here than any other place. The stars jump out at you. There is lots of nature all around you. I love listening to the owls talk to each other. I know when you come to see it in person you will not want to leave. We are waiting on pavement for the drive.


----------



## NataliaTwoDoes

I dream about living in Puerto Rico. My mother is from Ponce and I love it there, I just have to convince my hubby that it is doable :kiss:. So how prone is the area around there to landslides during the wet season? How is the road to Mayaguez? It the municipality streamlined and efficient when addressing code stuff or are they disorganized and inefficient (I have heard from my family that this is a huge problem in PR)? Any neighbors?


----------



## Mallard Farm

Good Morning, Since you are familiar with the area the farm is located off 498 not far from Brian School. Here we don't have issues with land slides, we take the road to Las Marias then onto Mayaguez the road has been repaved and is in good condition. As you know the weather here is a lot cooler than Ponce. The farm is easily manageable. The municipality is in the process of laying down water lines but the farm has cool, good pressure and free water. We have a few neighbors but they stick to themselves. If you have other question's you can call us. If you like you can have your family here come and visit the farm.
786-212-7766(we kept our old number)


----------



## Mallard Farm

Our neighbor is a Veterinarian and visits every other weekend, great for those who have animals.


----------



## mpillow

What is the crime like in PR? My son was there last July....and was accosted by a bum and literally punched the guy out....3 days was long enough....he said it was "very poor".....and we are used to living below poverty levels here in ME


----------



## Mallard Farm

Crime. Always depends where you are. Sure and your son was probably in one of those areas. We have Haciendas' (rich plantations) everywhere. Puerto Rico in general can be compared to Miami (I lived there) crime rate. You go to areas that are taken over by drug dealers and you get in trouble, no matter where you live there will be crime. It's up to you how you react. Here in Las Marias in the past 10 years there has been 1 incident that involved 2 men fighting over a woman. When you live in the mountains you keep to yourself.


----------



## groove20

My husband was born in PR, but his family moved to Mayaguez where they still live. We've talked about buying land close to his property. We are actually visiting in June...would love to take a look at it! We are interested. If there is a lot of interest, we could send a friend to look at it. 

Is there a cleared building site? Any utilities?


----------



## Mallard Farm

Good Morning Groove20
Yes there has been a lot of interest in our farm. I suggest you have family visit us. There are 4 potential building sites with different views. There is an electric box at the corner of the farm that has our neighbors line that would be yours to use as well. You are familiar with the Island and know that a lot of farmers use pesticides, our farm is 1800 ft above sea level and we don't have any one around us using these harmful chemicals. You don't get any run off. This farm is totally organic and has been for 18 years so you can be sure your food is safe. Our fruit from the farm has a very different taste from foods you get down in town at the grocery store. You may not have eaten purple bananas yet, we have them and they are wonderfully sweet and perfect for using in recipes. We are so much cooler than down in town, very refreshing and lots of wind from all directions. Have your family give us a call to set up a day that they can visit. You will not be disappointed.

786-212-7766 (we kept our states number)


----------



## Mallard Farm

I have reduced the price for our farm. We are now asking 36k. We are negotiable in price, we need to sell as soon as possible. Spread the word, this is a beautiful and great farm.


----------



## Mallard Farm

Husband says 34k, we are giving it away. At this price it definitely won't last.


----------



## Mallard Farm

Hello Everyone
We have reduced yet again. We have found a sailboat that we want to live aboard and sail the Caribbean islands and we need to move fast on it. We know that you can easily find land cheap here on the island and you may ask why is our price a little higher, well the reason is that ours is organic and we are at 1800ft above sea level and we are above all those other farms. Pesticides are really big here and it is very hard to find land that has not been poisoned. You don't have neighbors spraying and the rain spreading it into your dirt. If you read about the chemicals in your food and in the pesticides you will see that the majority of them will in time cause cancer and other serious disease's. At least I know that what comes from my dirt is all natural. Lots of misconceptions about Puerto Rico, we are a territory of the United States, they give us funding for programs just like the other states. We have rules, laws that must be followed, state tax, local tax. We have the same stores that are in the states. We pay tolls to drive on the express way. Our weather is nice all year long. Only here can you stop on the side of the road and get great food and fresh fruits and vegetables from local farmers. Even a flea market every weekend. We celebrate more holidays than anybody. You can take the ferry from Fajardo to Culebra. Please look us up on the google map or the computer and see the beauty we offer. We have caverns that take tours daily. Thanks for viewing our information and photos.


----------



## Cunderwood

The property looks beautiful and sounds very nice. May I ask why your family has decided to sell it?


----------



## Mallard Farm

My husband is an island man (why we came to PR). He has Caribbean water is his veins, he grew up on the water and misses it. I am a country girl and making me happy makes him happy. I love the water so I am compromising to make him happy.


----------



## Mallard Farm

Hello Everyone and thank you for viewing our farm. If for some reason you are unable to see the photos please send me a text or email and then will send to you the link.
[email protected] or 786-212-7766.

http://s1048.photobucket.com/user/deborah_gonzalez1/library

http://s1048.photobucket.com/user/deborah_gonzalez1/library/?sort=2&evt=email_share&page=1


----------



## Mallard Farm

Yeah, this property is no longer available.:nanner:


----------



## GoldenCityMuse

Did it sell?

Now we want pix of the boat.


----------



## Forcast

no buildings? tent camping set up? outhouse?


----------



## Mallard Farm

Hello, Forecast, I'm not sure what you mean. We have a deposit, so we are waiting to close.


----------



## PRdreaming

Would also like to see pictures. Please send to [email protected].
Is the farm actively producing?


----------



## Helena

Wasn't this posted a while ago ??? Sounds a little ??? Just my thought.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm

The property was listed as no longer available in August of 2014. This is an old thread.


----------

